# Madani of Coimbatore blast freed



## praka123 (Aug 1, 2007)

> *3 guilty, top accused Madani acquitted*
> 
> Sandhya Ravishankar / CNN-IBN
> *static.ibnlive.com/pix/web2/time_icon.pngPublished on  Wednesday, August    01, 2007 at 08:09 in Nation section
> ...


 *www.ibnlive.com/news/13-guilty-top-accused-madani-acquitted/45998-3.html
I remember this as i used to study Engg in a college in Coimbatore during that time.it is really horrible to see blasts followed for a week and a terror striken city.Coimbatore lost its development oppurtunities a lot because of this blast and clashes.
Today Coimbatore City seems recovered from the events that occured nearly a decade back  .


----------



## apoorva84 (Aug 4, 2007)

terrorists can roam free only in this country and still receive support from the top heads in the country.....


----------



## praka123 (Aug 5, 2007)

Ma-adani says he left terrorism.I hope so  .but his addressing is attracting people in thousands(muslims).


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 5, 2007)

Ma'dani is not a terrorist, he has been labelled one because of his outright criticizm of wrong and people who do wrong. He hasn't been involved in any terror plot. He was behind bars for over 9 years with no proof. All the evidence that was put up against him was fake and it has been proven in the court of law.

For those of you who still think that he's guilty is just tying to press your selfish thoughts into the judicial system like those ministers and policemen who paid people to give false statements against him. Don't think of yourself above the court and it's verdicts. Freedom ends where another's freedom begins. So, keep your thoughts for yourself because he's had enough suffering and a legit court with legit reasons have decided this verdict, not your backyard uneducated neighbour!!


----------



## shockmaker (Aug 5, 2007)

what ever "thing" he is!! he suffered enough in Coimbatore jail for last 9 yrs...Thats enough for even Bin Laden..


----------

